# Here's one I'd like to see!



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds small enough to keep. The question is - can you get enough beetles?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4902784.stm


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

If I was watching TV and saw that crawling around the corner i might sceam like a little girl! I like my fish to stay in the tank


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, but you'd never have to call the exterminator for roaches!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

that's pretty amazing!!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting idea for keeping down the bug population, but I would scream like a little girl to if I saw mine on the floor.....one of my cats would likely have it in their mouth!


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i love bugs.. but i love fish too.. lol..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee.... that thing is so cute!!! Kinda reminds me of a lungfish.. <3


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Westender said:


> Sounds small enough to keep. The question is - can you get enough beetles?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4902784.stm


You can breed your own darkling beetles more easily than you can squeeze ketchup out of a plastic bottle so I'd hazard a guess that yes you can get enough beetles 

Its very likely an animal like that would also accept crickets, grasshoppers, etc. I doubt its that selective.

OH! What's this? No hard carapace and all six legs the same length? Well I'm not eating THAT!


----------

